# Insane Custom Order this month at Reef Boutique



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi GTAA,
For those of you not following us on Facebook, or on our newsletter, we wanted to let you know about this months custom order, because its INSANE! It includes thousands of fish and coral including (but not limited to) some of these highlights:

Tinker Butterfly
Ruby Red Dragonette
Golden Dwarf Moray (pair also available)
Achilles Tang
Gem Tang
Scribbled angelfish
True Tiger Blenny
Great Barrier Reef Chromis
GOATFISH!
Mappa Puffer
Wobbegong Shark
Candycane Femininus Wrasse (No we are not joking, this extremely rare 
fish is somehow available)

Check out the newsletter online here: http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=2738fe6df60e3206a7c99049f&id=fd07e29f91

There is a link in the newsletter to the full list. Please email order to us by the evening of October 10th at the latest.

Thanks!

*Edit: Please send any and all requests for information regarding the order to [email protected]*


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

All but one of my fish were from Colin, can't beat his QT methods. Got two more on this order. All my fish are nice and healthy including my most recent purchase the Powder Blue Tang.


----------



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

PaulF757 said:


> All but one of my fish were from Colin, can't beat his QT methods. Got two more on this order. All my fish are nice and healthy including my most recent purchase the Powder Blue Tang.


Thanks for the testimony! We are glad you are happy with your purchase.

Just a reminder for everyone that today is the last day to place your custom order.


----------

